# Ein spontanes 24"-Rad ensteht



## olsche (19. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt.
Nach Specialized Hotrock 12",18" & 20" war eigentlich erstmal schluss, es gab ein "normales" Tourenrad in 24".

In der 2ten Woche nach den Sommerferien kam dann meine Tochter freudestrahlend aus der Schule, Sie hätte sich für die MTB-AG angemeldet  

Den Papa hat`s natürlich gefreut.
Erstmal das 20" wieder frisch gemacht und gestöbert was es den in 24" werden könnte.

Kurzentschlossen für ein komplettes Rad entschieden, kann man ja mit den Teilen aus der Restekiste etwas tunen.





Dann der Schock beim wiegen:
*13,8kg !!!!*

Mein Stumpy in 29" wiegt weniger...
Also etwas mehr tunen...


----------



## kc85 (20. September 2019)

Da sehe ich lockere 3,5kg Einsparpotential.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (20. September 2019)

Da hoffe ich drauf... 
Die Überbleibsel etlicher Räder warten darauf verbaut zu werden.


----------



## taroosan (20. September 2019)

Kenne ich. Zerlege einfach alles, behalte den Rahmen, die Klingel und eventuell die Bremse. 
Verrate Niemanden wieviel Geld Du ausgibst - vorallem in der Famile nicht - und habe viel Spaß.


----------



## Biebertaler (20. September 2019)

Alleine bei den Reifen + Sattelstütze "sparst" ca. 1 KG


----------



## joglo (20. September 2019)

ist aber in der Tat so, dass außer dem Rahmen auch wirklich nix brauchbares verbaut wurde. D.h. um Deiner Tochter ein vernünftiges Rad zu basteln wirst Du alles ersetzen , bzw. irgendwo Komprommisse eingehen müssen.
Wenn Du viele Teile eh hast, oder gerne was ausgibts oder Zeit für die Kauf per Kleinanzeigen, kein Problem.
Oft ist es günstiger gleich ein gebrauchtes Kania, Hotpepper, usw. zu kaufen. 
Für 300-400€ bekommst Du ein <10Kg Rad, schätze mal ab was eine andere Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel, Kassette, Reifen, Lenker, Sattelstütze (das brauchst Du mindestens) kosten um das Rad brauchbar zu machen...


----------



## nosaint77 (20. September 2019)

Hatte ähnliches hinter mir... https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neuaufbau-eines-lapierre-tecnic-20-lite.834672/


----------



## olsche (20. September 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> ist aber in der Tat so, dass außer dem Rahmen auch wirklich nix brauchbares verbaut wurde. D.h. um Deiner Tochter ein vernünftiges Rad zu basteln wirst Du alles ersetzen , bzw. irgendwo Komprommisse eingehen müssen.
> Wenn Du viele Teile eh hast, oder gerne was ausgibts oder Zeit für die Kauf per Kleinanzeigen, kein Problem.
> Oft ist es günstiger gleich ein gebrauchtes Kania, Hotpepper, usw. zu kaufen.
> Für 300-400€ bekommst Du ein <10Kg Rad, schätze mal ab was eine andere Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel, Kassette, Reifen, Lenker, Sattelstütze (das brauchst Du mindestens) kosten um das Rad brauchbar zu machen...


Wer kauft, gibt auf! 
Rationales Denken ist hier eh fehl am Platz, oder? 
Rahmen, ist zerlegt, gereinigt und gewogen. 
1800gr..


----------



## Kwietsch (20. September 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> ist aber in der Tat so, dass außer dem Rahmen auch wirklich nix brauchbares verbaut wurde. D.h. um Deiner Tochter ein vernünftiges Rad zu basteln wirst Du alles ersetzen , bzw. irgendwo Komprommisse eingehen müssen.
> Wenn Du viele Teile eh hast, oder gerne was ausgibts oder Zeit für die Kauf per Kleinanzeigen, kein Problem.
> Oft ist es günstiger gleich ein gebrauchtes Kania, Hotpepper, usw. zu kaufen.
> Für 300-400€ bekommst Du ein <10Kg Rad, schätze mal ab was eine andere Gabel, Laufräder, Kurbel, Kassette, Reifen, Lenker, Sattelstütze (das brauchst Du mindestens) kosten um das Rad brauchbar zu machen...



Jepp, das kann ich bestätigen. Der Wiederverkauf gelingt oft dann auch noch besser, wenn es ein bekanntes Serienrad ist. Finanziell ist das meistens Humbug.
Andererseits ist das ja Hobby und man hat was individuelles, nebenbei auch noch neudeutsch upcycling (wie passend) betrieben.


----------



## joglo (20. September 2019)

ich gebe es ja zu, dass ich selber auch oft im Punkto Bikes nicht vernünftig entscheide. Nur eingestehen/bewusst machen sollte man sich das aber auch.

1800g sind aber auch schon mal grob 400g zu viel... (sorry will nicht die Basis auch noch madig reden), jetzt musst halt noch ambitionierter an den Bikeaufbau rangehen , weiter so, Abonniert...


----------



## spenkmatze (20. September 2019)

Spontan würde ich auch sagen Gabel+Reifen+Kurbel+Sattelstütze+Sattel bieten viel Einsparpotential. Aber Rahmen von 1800... Zielgewicht unter 9 kg sollte machbar sein wenn leichte Teile und/oder Geld vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (20. September 2019)

So, mal der nackte Rahmen.



KCNC-Steuersatz schon eingepresst, Nieten für Flaschenhalter gesetzt.


----------



## olsche (20. September 2019)

Bin grade mit dem LRS zugange, aus meiner wilden Zeit schlummert noch ein 24" DH-LRS im Schuppen.
(Grimeca Naben, Sun SIngletrack Felgen.)
VR 20mm Steckachse, kein Problem, kann man schnell auf die noch vorhandene Novatec-Nabe umbauen.
HR normale Schnellspanner-Achse, kann erstmal bleiben. (dachte ich....)

Leider hat die Grimeca-Nabe ein eigenes Gewinde für die Abschlussmutter!  (Die natürlich nicht an der Nabe war...)
Also auch umspeichen auf eine Novatec-Discnabe.
Bilder folgen...


----------



## taroosan (20. September 2019)

Schöner Rahmen. Bike fand ich auf den ersten Bildern so lala aber ohne weiße Gabel / reifen etc. kommt der erstmal richtig zur Geltung.


----------



## backinblack76 (20. September 2019)

Der LRS wird auch nicht leicht sein


----------



## olsche (20. September 2019)

Danke, gefällt mir und meiner Tochter auch immer besser... 
Das einzige was mich nervt ist dieser Standart-Wust ins der Radindustrie. 
Dazu später mehr...


----------



## giant_r (21. September 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> 1800g sind aber auch schon mal grob 400g zu viel... (sorry will nicht die Basis auch noch madig reden), jetzt musst halt noch ambitionierter an den Bikeaufbau rangehen , weiter so, Abonniert...


na so viele rahmen in 24" die real 1400g wiegen gibt es aber auch nicht wirklich. und wenn eher hochpreisig, da kann man fuer die differenz schon ein paar teile fuers gewichtstuning kaufen...und hat das rad halb fertig. und wie spenkmatze schreibt ist auch so ein bike unter 9kg moeglich.
bin gespannt was draus wir und dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. September 2019)

Ich habe damals für 3,7kg Abspecken vertretbare 250€ investiert.

Das Rad lies sich nach 2 Kids dann auch so gut verkaufen, dass sich das absolut gerechnet hat.

kc85


----------



## olsche (21. September 2019)

So,
Laufradsatz fertig, Gabel & Vorbau montiert.


----------



## olsche (21. September 2019)

Kübel passte natürlich alles nicht was die Restekiste so hergab. Lochkreis zu groß/irrwitzige Preise für Kettenblätter/nicht kürzbar. 
Mittlerweile ist aber eine vernünftige Kurbel gefunden und schon bei @kurbeltom in Bearbeitung. Bremse muss ich Montag frischmachen, die liegt schon ein bisschen langer. 
Stand aktuell ist bei 7.9kg. Lenker, Gabel schaft und Sattel Stütze müssen noch gekürzt werden. 
Der originale Sattel ist aktuell auch nur ein Platzhalter. 
Bin zuversichtlich das ich unter 10kg bleiben werde!


----------



## olsche (21. September 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals für 3,7kg Abspecken vertretbare 250€ investiert.
> 
> Das Rad lies sich nach 2 Kids dann auch so gut verkaufen, dass sich das absolut gerechnet hat.
> 
> kc85


Hab auch noch eine zweite Tochter, leider haben die beiden nur 1,5 Jahre Abstand. 
Hoffe das die große dann auf ein 26" passt...


----------



## giant_r (21. September 2019)

glau st du, dass die gabel bei dem gewicht der fahrerin wirklich was macht?


----------



## kurbeltom (21. September 2019)

Einsparungspotential
die Nuten haben nochmals ca 30 Gramm Alu freigeschaufelt
Jetzt bei 490....


----------



## olsche (21. September 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> glau st du, dass die gabel bei dem gewicht der fahrerin wirklich was macht?


Ja, ich denke schon das die Air funktionieren wird...


----------



## giant_r (21. September 2019)

hast du das gewicht von der gabel?
und bitte berichte dann mal wie sie sich macht.
danke.


----------



## wombel74 (21. September 2019)

Infos zur Gabel würden mich auch interessieren


----------



## olsche (26. September 2019)

Soooo....
Rad zu 98% fertig gestellt.
Aktuell liege ich bei 10,5kg.
Was noch unterwegs ist:
leichter Sattel,
Ti-Innenlager,
neue Griffe,
leichte Pedale,
Tubelessband & Ventile.
Schaltungsmässig musste ich auf 9fach runter, da ich die 10fach Sachen wohl doch schon verkauft hatte.
@giant_r & @wombel74 :
Die Gabel wiegt leider auch happige 1920gr.
Spricht aber bei den knapp 30kg meiner Tochter schon schön an. Werd eeuch gerne auf dem laufenden halten wenn wir die ein bisschen eingefahren haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (26. September 2019)

Ich denke mit Federgabel geht das so in Ordnung.
Gleichzeitig hoffe ich aber, bei meinem 24er dann vielleicht doch noch sub 9 zu kommen ;-)

WENN dann die Gabel ankommt ;-)


----------



## olsche (26. September 2019)

Also sub 10 werde ich gut hinbekommen wenn alles da ist.
sub 9 ist denke ich machbar, wird aber erhöhten €-Einsatz fordern.
Denke 300gr. sind beim Rahmen drin, fast 400gr. bei den Felgen, und die RST first Air sollte auch nochmal 300gr sparen.

Das hebe ich mir aber für das 26er, bzw. 27,5er auf...


----------



## Kwietsch (26. September 2019)

Mein Rahmen hat 1588, es kommt ne starre Carbongabel. Mal sehen wo ich da lande...


----------



## olsche (26. September 2019)

Da sollte sub9 kein Problem sein. 

Sattel ist grade auch angekommen, danke @wombel74 ! 
Schonmal -200gr.


----------



## giant_r (26. September 2019)

ich denke, dass sie sich in der mtb-ag damit nicht verstecken muss.
ist doch echt schoen geworden.
viel spass damit.
@Kwietsch 
mit starrgabel und  sub 1600g rahmen ist sub 9kg sehr locker machbar.


----------



## Kwietsch (26. September 2019)

Ja, ich muss schauen, die Laufräder sind nicht die leichtesten und die Kassette mit dem Pizzateller wiegt auch. Beim Rest hab ich schon ganz passabel hingeschaut und nicht die schwersten Teile verwendet aber auf überschaubare Kosten geachtet. 
Mal schauen ;-)


----------



## olsche (26. September 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> ich denke, dass sie sich in der mtb-ag damit nicht verstecken muss.
> ist doch echt schoen geworden.
> viel spass damit.


Ich denke auch... Was da sonst rumfährt 
Aber die haben ja auch keinen verrückten Vater...


----------



## olsche (8. Oktober 2019)

Pedale sind da:




Machen erstmal einen guten Eindruck, mal sehen wie lange...
Tubeless-Kram lieegt hier auch schon rum, dazu diverse bunte Schrauben.

Leider bin ich seit gestern erstmal ausser Gefecht, Sehne im rechten Ringfinger gerissen...


----------



## wombel74 (8. Oktober 2019)

Hab mich jetzt doch gegen die XCR Gabel entscheiden müssen, mir ist quasi eine neue Spinner Grind zu einem super Kurs in den Schoß gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (8. Oktober 2019)

Sehen ganz gut aus und passen optisch schön zum Farbschema.
Apropos Optik, mich würden noch etwas die unpassenden Decals der Federgabel stören? Gehen die nicht weg? Evtl. dann überkleben?
Auch ein schwarzes Schaltwerk wäre schöner.
Ich sag das nur weil Du ja sowieso noch vor hast etwas mit bunten Schrauben usw. zu tunen...

Ansonsten ist das Bike ja toll geworden  , hab ich mir ja ursprünglich garnicht vorstellen können.


----------



## olsche (8. Oktober 2019)

@joglo : Danke, Decals kommen noch, keine Sorge... 
(Sobald ich die rechte Hand besser nutzen kann...)


----------



## giant_r (8. Oktober 2019)

gute besserung


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Oktober 2019)

Jepp! Gute Besserung!


----------



## kc85 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ja, gute Besserung auch von mir. Rad sieht super aus.

kc85


----------



## olsche (13. Oktober 2019)

Hier das Lager:




Q-Faktor nochmal knapp 10mm verkleinert:




Leider waren die mitgelieferten ALU-Kurbelschrauben totaler Murks, das Gewinde der Schrauben war nicht i.O., so das die nicht gepackt haben.
Und der Vierkant der linken Kurbel war zu klein, die Kurbel ging grade mal 6mm auf den Vierkant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spenkmatze (14. Oktober 2019)

olsche schrieb:


> Und der Vierkant der linken Kurbel war zu klein, die Kurbel ging grade mal 6mm auf den Vierkant...


Hab die auch bei Ali gesehen - sind die ISO oder JIS? sehen wirklich sehr kurz aus...


----------



## olsche (14. Oktober 2019)

Die Kurbel?
Das ist eine Truvativ S400 aus Deutschland.
Oder das Lager? 
Das passt jetzt einwandfrei, die 4kant-Aufnahme der Kurbel hatte untermaß...


----------

